# Goodreads



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone else on Goodreads? If so, feel free to add me. My profile is here: https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/18247300-patrick


----------



## Halasían (Jan 4, 2017)

I am, but hardly ever log in. I should see if I can find my account. If I do, I'll add you!


----------

